# First intentional sting!



## brac

I have dics trouble at c-5 c-6, awhile back I was in GA with fatbeeman, and took a YJ sting to the earlobe (crap that hurt) then a few minutes later took a bee to the back of the neck. Seemed to help my neck, but one time does not mean much. It's 50`+ here in Maine today so I grabbed one and put in in some tweezers so the wife could sting the right place. May ad another to it in a few minutes....
We shall see...
BTW does anybody charge customers to get stung? and if so what kind of thing do you make them sign?


----------



## sly_kgn

hmmmm, is this for real?:lookout:


----------



## sebee

I just read "Health and the Honeybee" by Charles Mraz last weekend. I dont know anything about the guy, but it seems plausible. Enough so, that I think I will try a sting or two on a knee thats been giving me some grief lately, just to see what happens.


----------



## brac

just did #2


----------



## charmd2

I think without a license to practice medicine you shouldn't be charging others to get stung. That opens the door to a herd of lawsuits. Especially if someone became allergic following one of your treatments. 

That said, you can package them and sell them individually to someone. 

It is a matter of holding the bees correctly to get them to sting, or so I've been told.  Good luck with the venture.


----------



## Black Creek

*for real?*

most certainly! how can you keep bees and NOT know about this? haha

i have a neighbor a mile or so away that keeps bees almost strictly for this purpose.  I havent had the chance yet to talk with him in person but another neighbor told me that he charges a fee for the service. I dont know what kind of waiver he gets people to sign. i'm sure it could be a legal nightmare. 

i read one article that said beekeepers in general were less prone to arthritis from years of repeated stings to the hands.


----------



## sebee

He covers how he did it in the book. It didnt sound like he had any problems with being sued. Though I get the feeling as a result of the place and time he was in, lawyers weren't much of a problem.


----------



## cow pollinater

I'm really not much of an alternative medicine type but I do know for a fact that beestings work wonders for some people. I quite literally watched my wife go from bent over a walker in tears to walking under her own power with a weak smile in about five minutes and a few well placed stings.
I've since helped a few other people but I pretty much just tell them what worked for us and hand them a few bees in a jar and kick them off the place... What they do with the bees once they're gone isn't my problem... I mean hey, if they're dumb enough to sting themselves with bees they deserve whatever they get, right?? I also have a million dollar liability policy just in case.


----------



## HAB

I Fractured C4, C5, and C6 in 81. And Bee sting therapy certainly helps my pain. Especially with that "weather changing" throbbing and/or cold weather ache. A couple of good stings does wonders.


----------



## brac

I have noticable improvement in my neck, so now I have to ask, how can I have access to bee's through the winter?


----------



## KQ6AR

An apitherapist spoke at one of our beekeeping meetings. One of the things he mentioned was that there is no licensing for apitherapy. He did attend training somewhere though. 
Thats odd for California, a law that hasn't been written yet.


----------



## Mrs BeeKeeper

Bee Venom Therapy is just one of the many ways to receive the benefit of bee products.

Unless you are a medical professional, it is not legal to administer bee stings for a fee. You can sell bees for such purpose as directed and under the supervision of their doctor. 

I take intentional stings for arthritis and fibromyalgia. And I receive almost immediate relief from the pain. 

I'm sure a local beekeeper could sell you bees in the winter time. The other alternative is to keep your own bees.


----------



## beeking1

On another thread somewhere on this site, I mention that we are devotees of apitherapy, stinging ourselves regularly when the bees are availble in the spring, summer and fall months till they close house for the winter. To make our own testimonial, there is great relief from pain and tremendous improvement in range of motion from one to many bee stings. We have used them mostly on our hands and thumbs, our necks and knee areas. 
Now the caveats :no: Unless you are well versed in apitherapy techniques or have a spouse who is a physician, you should NOT attempt to do this TO other people, whether for a $ or not. There are too many things which can go wrong. We are not endorsing apitherapy as a practice nor do we guarantee its beneficial effects.
There are many pain clinics around the country; they will examine every possible alternative to narcotics in attempts to improve pain. If they are NOT successful, it may be helpful to inquire about apitherapy.
Check out interaction between StevenG and myself ("bee stings and arthritis") on this site for potential benefits vs. pros/cons and the science of it.
If you can't get the bees on cleansing flights on warm winter days, you may be able to order 3 lbs from the bee people in Georgia or Texas (?) during the winter months. A lot of apitherapists and people who wish to sting themselves but may not be keepers of bees, will order pkgs for this very purpose. 3 lbs is a lot of stings :doh:
You will also notice that there is a difference in potency of the bee sting in the early spring (less) the summer (very potent) and the late fall (less and less).


----------



## waynesgarden

brac said:


> ... so now I have to ask, how can I have access to bee's through the winter?


Modify an indoor observation hive?

Wayne


----------



## brac

That just might work, have to work on that for next year.


----------

